# Real Life Hobbit Here...Any Others?



## blueskydrinking (Sep 17, 2022)

Hello all! Long time lurker, first time poster here. Thought I would start with a bit of an ice breaker.

So I'm a 5′4″ (162 cm) guy with size 18 US / 17 UK / 55 EU feet. Yep, I'm basically a real life hobbit. It's due to a genetic anomaly - I was born with disproportionately large feet and hands and they just grew "normally" as I got older. For the most part it's ok - I obviously have great balance and can swim like a dolphin but of course shoe shopping and bowling can get a bit annoying. 

When I first got into Tolkien I can't even begin to explain how amazing it was to learn about hobbits...I identified with them even more than other human beings! I still get plenty of hobbit related jokes of course all the time.

Here are some photos below so you can see what it looks like.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Sep 17, 2022)

Welcome to TTF, blueskydrinking -- glad you finally decided to join us! 🙂

Now that you can post, feel free to chime in on some of the threads -- maybe you can make an appearance in our photo album.

Speaking of appearance, as far as looking like a hobbit goes, I can only tell you that it's better than looking like an orc-man. 😄


----------



## Ent (Sep 17, 2022)

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> as far as looking like a hobbit goes, I can only tell you that it's better than looking like an orc-man.



Or like a bloody tree..! 
Welcome aboard and to the chatter, @blueskydrinking.
We look forward to sharing Tolkien together with you.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Sep 17, 2022)

Well-aged Enting said:


> Or like a bloody tree..!


Wouldn't that more appropriately be "sappy tree"? 🤔


----------



## Ent (Sep 17, 2022)

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> Wouldn't that more appropriately be "sappy tree"? 🤔


Depends on whether we're being literal, or using as a British intensive..! 😁


----------



## Lithóniel (Sep 17, 2022)

Mae govannen, dear hobbit! It's wonderful to have you at the forum! You're very welcome to look around and explore. I'm looking forward to seeing your posts


----------



## ArnorianRanger (Sep 30, 2022)

May the hair on your toes never fall out!

Thanks,

AR


----------



## 1stvermont (Sep 30, 2022)

blueskydrinking said:


> Hello all! Long time lurker, first time poster here. Thought I would start with a bit of an ice breaker.
> 
> So I'm a 5′4″ (162 cm) guy with size 18 US / 17 UK / 55 EU feet. Yep, I'm basically a real life hobbit. It's due to a genetic anomaly - I was born with disproportionately large feet and hands and they just grew "normally" as I got older. For the most part it's ok - I obviously have great balance and can swim like a dolphin but of course shoe shopping and bowling can get a bit annoying.
> 
> ...



Welcome to the forum. I always tell my wife she has hobbit feet because they are very wide, not so furry however.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Sep 30, 2022)

Yep... You're definitely a Hobbit!

Greetings, Welcome!


----------



## Elassar (Dec 12, 2022)

Greetings hobbit


----------

